# Tool Talk > Machines >  Pavement brick laying machine GIF

## Jon

Pavement brick laying machine GIF.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...rick_layer.gif

----------

carloski (Aug 5, 2022),

dubbby (May 20, 2020),

PJs (Dec 21, 2016)

----------


## Ron 2

Very ingenious, I wonder how it fits the corner angled 1/2 brick on the edge?

----------

